# Any Wrong Way Kids out there???



## drunken marauder (Apr 17, 2009)

So a I'm looking for a friend of mine.. Kallet last I heard he was in chicago.. Blond hair, hello kitty bandana.


----------



## wokofshame (May 1, 2009)

if there are any wrong way kids out there i have this message for them: find a better group of people to asscociate yourself with. is finding friends so hard you must wear a banner increasingly associated with unimpeded dipshit-ism by a few dingleberry assclowns? drop the wrong way flag soon caus others are causing trouble for you, and lots of it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2009)

agreed. from what ive heard of those kids, fuck em. someone needs to teach them some manners.


----------



## moe (Jun 21, 2009)

hmm. not seen no bandana wearer round here.


----------



## seke (Jun 21, 2009)

unfortunately I have ni idea what the wrong way kids are.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 25, 2009)

Most Wrong Way Kids out there are not wrong way kids. I happen to know some of the kids who started WWK and while they may be scummy, aggro, and project kind of a bad image of train riders, I had a lot of good times with them and can count them as my friends. 

These assholes jumping kids for no reason and hopping out 12 deep drunk as fuck have got it coming. I've already run into folks who literally are want to kill Wrong Way Kids.

Most "Wrong Way Kids" would say that this site is for "faggot pc nigger oogles" or something along those lines.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 25, 2009)

yay lil dirty kid gangs... neverendingly lame.


----------



## finn (Jun 26, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> sounds like the type of kids we threw off of trains back in my day...I'm just sayin'...



Had you kept on riding, you'd have probably decimated them to a handful of amputees by now, that I'd believe.


----------



## macks (Jun 26, 2009)

And since you've failed at that task, the child must carry the burden. Bolt, exterminator of all oogles. The chosen one!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2009)

hahahaha... i think it's time we made an account for bolt, and give her the user title "oogle slayer"...



macks said:


> And since you've failed at that task, the child must carry the burden. Bolt, exterminator of all oogles. The chosen one!


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 27, 2009)

You know, I'm sure there aren't a whole lot of second-generation dirty kids out there ... she may just be the chosen one!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2009)

does my dog count as second gen? he's like my child... and he rolls in dead things... hmmm... prolly not


----------



## macks (Jun 27, 2009)

Full of booze poop? I'm going to start using that! That's god damned hilarious. That's referring to the poop which is produced after a night of booze right? Classic.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 27, 2009)

Hahaha. 
I almost did a spit take with a burrito.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 28, 2009)

lmao 

oh too fucking cute.


----------



## Birdy (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh god I'm crackin up over here!


----------



## Ravie (Jul 1, 2009)

waayyyyy off topic...though i like this change better than original topic.


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 13, 2009)

HAHahahahaaa I dunno Call em scum Fucks call em what you like they've gotten me out of a few jams..... And hell I grew up with a few of em... I just love how everyone has judgements to pass.. But why were you hanging around with scum fucks anyways.. Did they tell you to wait right here while they coped your dope??? Whose the real oogle fuck??? And yes there prolly isnt many here...


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh wait and why is it these opoins are made online and not standing in front of the so called people you hate.. But thanks for helping find a friend.....


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Drunk post!!!! Just for fun~!!!!! i like fun.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 14, 2009)

my my...

I got a call from Nickels/Shaggy yesterday evening. my only "Wrong Way" friend. 

he's getting an apartment and dating some (obviously not so smart lol) college chick.

but he's still my boy despite it all. He took me on my first train and I saved his life a few times (od's and such)

can't say I know any other wrong way kids though. just him. and at times he's a bit of a piece of shit buuuut he's always been good to me. like a brother.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 14, 2009)

Mouse said:


> my my...
> 
> I got a call from Nickels/Shaggy yesterday evening. my only "Wrong Way" friend.
> 
> he's getting an apartment and dating some (obviously not so smart lol) college chick.



Tell him he better be posting the fuck up, he's on a whole bunch of people's shit list right now. I don't know him well personally, but there's a lot of kids dreaming about giving him a smiley to the face out there. Honestly, after stealing two different people's gear he's pretty lucky to be alive, normally you get tied to a tree in the woods and whatever happens after that happens...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah I was there when he did that shit one of the times. I stopped talking to him for a good while after that. But since i've been stationary he calls me now and then to let me know he's still alive. I am surprised every time. 

he's getting to be on his last leg anyhow.... he refuses to take care of himself at all. I feel really bad for the girl he's with now. I've gotten midnight phone calls from her asking me what she should do because he's all messed up and fucks her over all the time... LEAVE HIM AND NEVER LOOK BACK is all I can say but she keeps letting him come back.


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmmmm..... Well I dont no the guy any of you are talking about... I believe I was looking for some one else... Bu tI just laugh at how it becomes a post of some one elses character..... BTW my boy called me the other day thanks for the help everyone...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 16, 2009)

obviosuly no one had info for you so we deviated from the original topic.. duh, this is how things go around here. get over it.


----------



## lice (Dec 11, 2009)

i met some wrong way kids from riverside in barstow ca they were trying to catch out 10 deep with a couple of dogs so i split i didnt want to be on that train when they got pulled off. they seemed pretty cool though,they didnt try anything on me they def. outnumbered me.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Dec 11, 2009)

lice said:


> i met some wrong way kids from riverside in barstow ca they were trying to catch out 10 deep with a couple of dogs so i split i didnt want to be on that train when they got pulled off. they seemed pretty cool though,they didnt try anything on me they def. outnumbered me.



Haha I think the kids your talking about are some old friends of mine. I havent seen them in a few years though, since they left town.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 11, 2009)

Just for the record the vast majority of kids I've met who've claimed to be wrong way kids or associate with them haven't been all that bad.


----------



## Toxic103 (May 18, 2016)

Anybody know the girl that had stitches or something tattooed on her legs? Last I seen her was years ago in Utah and she had a little dog. Can't remember her name, but I think I gave her my rob zombie shirt. She said something about wrong way kids and wrote down a Facebook or website but i lost it.


----------



## SquatMasterFlex (May 22, 2016)

drunken marauder said:


> HAHahahahaaa I dunno Call em scum Fucks call em what you like they've gotten me out of a few jams..... And hell I grew up with a few of em... I just love how everyone has judgements to pass.. But why were you hanging around with scum fucks anyways.. Did they tell you to wait right here while they coped your dope??? Whose the real oogle fuck??? And yes there prolly isnt many here...


Last I Heard kallet was in chicago. Wrongway is a group of rad ass motherfuckers. Ive got the back of any that are true wrongway. B.M.B


----------

